# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  minh cần gia công 2000 cái này anh em ai có thể làm được !

## trongnghia091

như tiêu đề mình cần làm khoảng 2000 cái này và làm thường xuyên chất liệu bằng inox 304 anh em nào hoặc công ty nào có thể làm được hãy liên hệ với mình nhé giá cao một chút cũng được yêu cầu độ chính xác chuẩn là được . mình tên nghĩa đt 0917228777

----------

